#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-14
<denis13> salut a tous
<bemawi> lut
<denis13> je suis connecter d'android
<bemawi> pas terrible la connection :p
<denis13> lol je suis passe dans une zone non couverte
<bemawi> tu devrais configurer irssi sur un pc fixe
<bemawi> et te loguer sur irssi avec ton machin
<bemawi> tu devrais configurer irssi sur un pc fixe
<bemawi> et te loguer sur irssi avec ton machin
<sarhan> bonjour ANIS bemawi N3wBi3 et Ounis
<N3wBi3> bonjour sarhan
<sarhan> ca va bien?
<N3wBi3> sava 7md
<ANIS> bonjour sarhan et N3wBi3
<N3wBi3> bonjour ANIS
<sarhan> quoi de neuf pour ubuntu-tn ?
<N3wBi3> on é entrain d'organiser une campagne "i choose Freedom i choose Ubuntu" sur le mailing list
<N3wBi3> ça avance slowwwwwwwwwly mais on vas y arriver inchallah
<ANIS> N3wBi3: lorsque tu dit une compagne ça veux dire qu'elle doit y avoir un capital, n'est ce pas?
<N3wBi3> pas forcément!!
<Neo31> ANIS, contacte moi asap c urgent
<N3wBi3> une campagne de streetmarketing avec l'apport des volontaires!
<Neo31> haw sarhan lenna houwa
<Neo31> sa va sarhan?
<Neo31> salut tlm
<sarhan> ahla Neo31
<sarhan> ca va toi?
<N3wBi3> lu Neo31!
<Neo31> we ca roule 7amdoulah
<ANIS> hey Neo31 :)
<Neo31> welcome back on sarhan
<sarhan> N3wBi3:  tu peux m'expliquer c'est quoi cette compagne?
<sarhan> merci Neo31
<Fanen> bsr
<Fanen> bsr
<N3wBi3> bsr Fanen
<Fanen> bsr N3wBi3
<Geekette> Slt tou le monde
<N3wBi3> lu Geekette
<Geekette> slt N3wBi3
<Neo31> ahla Geekette
<Geekette> ahlan
<Neo31> sa va /
<Neo31> ?
<Geekette> oui et toi ?
<Geekette> kil 3ada tereke7 fi 7keyet le foire
<Neo31> ca roule
<Neo31> nope
<Geekette> pk? nope
<Neo31> la foire a ete repportee a une date ke je connais pas encore
<Geekette> ahh okay o moin meyjikech chay fi joret be"dhou
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> deja fi joret ba3dhou
<Neo31> samedi matin je fait une presentation d'un projet ke je ss entrain de preparer, la3chia je passe un exam english le soir un test de positionnement c2i (9 chapitres mizilt ma na3rafch 3lech ya7kiw)
<Neo31> hhh, mzammra 3liia
<Geekette> lebess ne3rfek tselekha
<Neo31> asma3 Geekette
<Neo31> inchalah
<Geekette> oui
<Neo31> t'es l'une des organizateurs de l'event de l'issats ou pas ?
<Neo31> hier connecta we7id esmou a7med mel issats 3al channel
<Geekette> oui 7kewlli sou7abi ( enfin jeni zeda un ami 9alli 7ké m3ak elbere7 )
<Geekette> oui voila ahmed
<Neo31> warritou kifech ya3mal inscrit 3al mailing liste et comment suivre 7keyet el event de l'issats w 9otlou ycontactik en cas ou il aura besoin de plus d'aide
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> c ca
<Geekette> oui jeni 9otlou okay 7achtek  b7aja chui la
<Neo31> hawka e9filhom 3al 7keya puiske t'es deja membre ubuntu-tn :)
<Geekette> mm si te3ref reyi fel oumour hedhi ama ok et c koi le théme de conférence hedha
<Neo31> itlhelhom enti bel 7keya, de la cote Ubuntu-tn si tu ve, si c pas nizarus le parin tu pe le faire (creer la page wiki et confirmer tt les details de l'event ) :)
<Neo31> je c pa, je connais pas les details 9al mizel ma 3andouch liste des conferences elli y7ibou 3lihom
<Neo31> 3andou des propositions mais mizelou y5amimou fi 7aja je c pa
<Neo31> ken t7ib chouf m3ah, juste 9otlik w barra bach yebda fibelik :)
<Geekette> ouhh mé bech nerje3lek netssawer te3refni lool joujmet hedhi nfedd menha ama okk  je veux essayer tu peu me mailer pr me donner une idée exacte 3la origanistation kifech tssir
<Geekette> merci :-)
<Geekette> deja ana sayer tssamit 3la ubuntu fel fac mdr
<Neo31> inchalah, avec plaisir
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> bon, na3tik fikra vite fait ! :)
<Geekette> ;-)
<Neo31> Mr khaled a contacter nizarus qui a transmit l'email sur la mailing liste
<Neo31> donc officiellement on a lancer la procedure de preparation de l'event
<Geekette> aha ok
<Neo31> apres lezmik t7adhar liste des conferences elli y7ebou 3lihom fel isssats
<Neo31> et tu assure annou famma des conferenciers disponibles
<Geekette> ouh liste ??
<Neo31> la liste a ete deja proposee
<Neo31> juste to93od la selection des conferences ..
<Geekette> emm okay
<Neo31> lezim tu t'assure annou famma prise en charge du transport (billet d'essance, rembourcement, requisition de train...) w annou famma dejeune pour les conferenciers w pause cafe
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> tu doit envoyer une invatation aux confirenciers qui auron besoin
<Neo31> et assurer que les attestations soit pretes
<Neo31> (ton role c juste contacte m3a l'idara tu va pas les ecrire toi mm)
<Neo31> tu doit assurer une preparation d'une affiche par les membres d'ubuntu-tn ou isstats ou wnywhere else
<Neo31> anywhere else
<Neo31> 7assilou, juste assure toi que tout va bien et que tout est pret
<Neo31> famma des jme3a kima ahmed et Mr khaled fel issats qui seront un grand aide
<Geekette> okay t9oul enti ncontacti si khaled directement
<Neo31> essaye que tout soit pret 2 semaines en avance au moins et qu'une affiche tit3alla9 fel institut au moin une semaine ou plus en avance
<Neo31> oui fikra
<Neo31> :)
<Geekette> okay ama inchallah mendkholech be3dhi lool
<Neo31> tu peut demander d'etre le parin de cet event sur la mailing liste, et verifier que ce n'est pas nizarus le parain
<Geekette> enfin dima taw ncontactih
<Geekette> nn nn mak te3ref ne9ef w nejri ama pain jemla lool
<Neo31> pain ?
<Geekette> nn nn parain lool
<Geekette> dsl nekteb fel cour w ne7ki m3ak
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ti 7keya fergha
<Neo31> parain ma3neha tu sera le contact de la cote ubuntu-tn et issats
<Neo31> tu aura tt les details pour assurer que tout marche bien
<Geekette> ah ok
<Neo31> ma3neha jme3it l'issats y9ouloulik 3ala koll chay et tu doit suivre le thread de l'event de l'issats 3al mailing liste ...
<Neo31> 7keya fergha
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> bon mouch fergha
<Geekette> voila mouch fergha lool
<Neo31> mais ca va juste prendre un pe de temps c tt
<Neo31> hhh
<Geekette> ok demain nzid neèki g un autre ami zeda ynejem y3awenna
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> hawka ken famma kestion chwi la :)
<Geekette> oki
<Neo31> et a toi d'assurer ke tt va bien 7atta ken eni nssit 7aja
<Neo31> :p
<ahmed_issat> slm
<Neo31> ping Geekette ahmed_issat
<Neo31> bsr ahmed_issat
<Geekette> hey
<Geekette> ahmed c manel
<ahmed_issat> ui
<ahmed_issat> dakartik
<ahmed_issat> :)
<ahmed_issat> chkoun 9alik
<ahmed_issat> eni Ahmed
<ahmed_issat> :(
<Geekette> eyeh fibeli
<ahmed_issat> lolll
<Neo31> ahmed g proposer a Geekette d'etre le parain de cet event puisquelle est deja membre ubuntu-tn et de l'issats aussi
<ahmed_issat> ui
<Neo31> hawka 5aliha au courant de t tles details
<ahmed_issat> pour quoi pas
<ahmed_issat> ui biensur
 * Neo31 mechi ykammal ses projets
<ahmed_issat> on a déja proposer ca à manel
<ahmed_issat> bn8
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-15
<N3wBi3> lu all!!
<Neo31> ahla zied
<Neo31> sa va ?
<zied> ahla Neo31 oui très bien
<Neo31> :)
<megabraker> ahla b crack3r
<megabraker> what did you crack??
<crack3r> ..
<crack3r> megabraker: comment puis-je vous aider?
<megabraker> in what cracking?
<crack3r> megabraker: I do not crack, crack3r is a nickname, not more.
<megabraker> ok
<nizarus> salam @tous
<Goldenscorp> salut ANIS bemawi chockri Neo31 nizarus Ounis wissem zied
<Goldenscorp> cava 3arfi nizarus
<Ounis> salem Goldenscorp
<nizarus> ça va merci
<nizarus> et toi ?
<Goldenscorp> salem Ounis
<Goldenscorp> bien merci
<Goldenscorp> :)
<Ounis> ahla nizarus
<nizarus> ahla Ounis
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.uSalon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |*** ***| Prochaine réunion le --/--/2011 à --h-- |buntu-eu.org/freenode/  |*** ***| Prochaine réunion le 25/02/201
<ANIS> salem @ tous, ahla nizarus, bemawi, Goldenscorp, chockri, Neo31, Ounis, wissem and zied
<Goldenscorp> ahla ANIS
<Ounis> salem ANIS
<ANIS> :) ça va tout le monde?
<nizarus> ahla ANIS
<ANIS> nizarus: est ce qu'il y a des nouvelles à propos du SIB???
<nizarus> ANIS, reporté à une date inconnue
<ANIS> Aujourd'hui j'ai entendu parlé que ça sera pour le 26 Avril, c'est pourquoi je pose la question ;) :))
<nizarus> http://www.foire-sousse.com/v1/index.php
<nizarus> du 28 Avril au 2 Mai 2011.
<nizarus> je re
<ANIS> coool :)
<bemawi> http://www.foire-sousse.com/v2/index.php mouhahaha
<bemawi> quand je vois de v, ça me donne envie de cogner les webmaster
<ANIS> lol.. chbih 3émil v1 et v2 houwa?? mé lka mé ya3mal fi hyétou :p :))
<bemawi> RewriteRule ^(.*)$ v1/$1 [QSA,L]
<bemawi> ça ferais alors http://www.foire-sousse.com/index.php
<bemawi> ce qui n'afficherais pas un v et ne donnerais pas l'idée de changer le numero qui suit le v :)
<nizarus> bien trouvé bemawi :)
<bemawi> nizarus: je commence à penser que les amateurs sont plus professionnels que des professionnel
<bemawi> et que les meilleurs pros sont à la base des amateurs ;)
<nizarus> qui te dis que ce sont des pros :)
<nizarus> et que les meilleurs pros sont à la base des amateurs ;) <- là je suis complètement d'accord :)
<bemawi> bha, nizarus pour le site
<bemawi> je dirais que ce sont des russes (ou proche des russes) qui ont fait le site
<nizarus> pourquoi ?
<bemawi> regarde le code source des pages html ^ ^
<bemawi> заправка картриджей
<nizarus> peut être c'est juste le thème
<bemawi> ou bien qu'ils ont été victimes d'un "hack"
<bemawi> joomla n'est pas un modéle de cms bien sécurisé
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |*** ***|| Prochaine réunion le --/--/2011 à --h-- ||
<ZEITOUNA> SALAM A TOUS
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-16
<ANIS> hey Chuck_ :p
<Chuck_> hey anis
<N3wBi3> lu all!! need some help
<N3wBi3> !
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-17
<fellag> zied, t'es la ?
<fellag> bon y'a quelqu'un ici qui a un accé admin o groupe ubuntu-tn sur facebook ?
<ANIS> fellag: c'est toi mourad?? :))
<fellag> ANIS, oui
<fellag> ANIS, pourquoi ?
<fellag> ANIS == El Achèche Anis ?
<ANIS> yap ;)
<fellag> enchanté :)
<ANIS> de même :))
<fellag> les questions sur ubuntu-tn ( groupe fb ) c'est pas de plus en plus débile ?
<ANIS> c'est attendu.. Il sont des newbies ;) .. C'est l'utilitaire d'un groupe dans un réseaux social ;)
<fellag> quand meme ... pas aussi bas !
<fellag> ils n'expliquent mm pas le problème qu'ils rencontrent !
<fellag> bon en tout cas
<ANIS> loooooool
<fellag> pourquoi ne pas te preposé pour le post d'admin dans le groupe ?
<fellag> t'es plutot pas mal actif labas non ?
<ANIS> looool.. c'est pas un post hhhhhhhhhh...
<fellag> c'est quoi alors ?
<bemawi> c'est fessebouque
<fellag> xDDD
<ANIS> yap, comme a dit bemawi hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<bemawi> faut pas oublier une chose, un "newbie" en gnu/linux
<ANIS> HORS SUJET ------------→ hay rébkha fi benghazi illila, hillou JSC w choufou ijjaw
<bemawi> c'est quelqu'un à qui ont doit "réexpliquer" l'informatique de base
<fellag> ANIS, des chançons de virage EST qui resonnent dans la ville ! xD
<bemawi> et ce n'est pas avec la concurrence qui laisse pirater ses os facillement en se faisant passer pour le meilleur os que la tache est rendu facile :(
<fellag> bemawi, oui tout a fait d'accord . n'empéche qu'etre un newbie ça vous empéche pas de donné le minimum de details pour reglé votre problème !
<bemawi> à la rigueur, faut "afficher" un message sur : comment poser un question
<fellag> bemawi, exact
<fellag> +1 :D
<bemawi> expliquer que avant de poser une question
<bemawi> on tente de "generaliser" le problème
<ANIS> fellag: ils sont habitué de posé ce genre de questions non détaillés pour leurs problèmes avec les fenêtres ;)
<bemawi> de chercher sur ce theme general sur des moteurs de desinculturation (google et autre)
<bemawi> et ensuite, de poser la question :)
<fellag> adopter l'attitude de l'equipe de OpenBSD ça resoudra pas mal de problèmes xD
<bemawi> openbsd ils font comment ?
<fellag> bah tout est dans les manuels , la regles d'or c'est que des gens se sont cassé les pieds pour ecrire des man , donc la moindre des choses est de les lire
<fellag> c'est tout simple tout béte :)
<bemawi> --'
<bemawi> sauf que perso, les man
<bemawi> j'ai toujours pas trouver comment faire pour que ssh utilises des paquets à moins de 1.1 ko
<fellag> ils ont tellement la réput d'etre chiant avec ceux qui posent des questions sur leurs chan , que quand je m'y connecte j'ai peur xD
<bemawi> et c'est pas faute d'avoir lut les man en français
<bemawi> italien et même essayer de lire ceux en anglais
<fellag> essaie de leurs demandé , espérant que t'aura de la chance :)
<bemawi> j'ai pas trouver comment faire pour dire à ssh (client ou serveur) de generer des paquet inferieure à 1.1ko
<bemawi> fellag: y'a un chan fr pour ça ?
<fellag> je c po trop
<fellag> je me connecte sur En
<fellag> att je cherche
<fellag>  essaie sur #openbsd.fr
<bemawi> fellag: en gros, j'ai orange/wanadoo/france télécom qui semble ne pas aimer mon fai
<bemawi> et tout ce qui despasse 1.1ko ne passe pas via ssh :s
<fellag> :/
<bemawi> sauf si c'est diriger vers un abbonée utilisant mon fai qui lui paie orange/wanadoo/france télécom
<fellag> demande chez #openbsd.fr sinon y'a aussi #bsdfrance pas mal
<bemawi> en gros, un abonné en zone "non accessible pour le moment" par mon fai
<bemawi> je verais
<bemawi> ;)
<fellag> si je tombe sur un truc dans la man je te l'anonce
<bemawi> loule
<bemawi> tu trouverras pas
<bemawi> enfin, je dout fortement :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-18
<Chuck_> Salem
<denis13> salut les amis
<denis13> sa va
<denis13>  j'ai besoin de votre aide
<denis13> c urgent
<denis13> je voudrais faire un connexion de pont sous ubuntu
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<denis13> salut nizarus
<denis13> tu pourrais m'aider
<nizarus> vas y raconte
<denis13> je voudrais faire une connexion de pont sous ubuntu
<nizarus> ça veut dire quoi ?
<denis13> relier l'interface wifi a mon interface
<denis13> lan
<nizarus> les réseaux c'est pas mon point fort :/
<nizarus> denis13, regarde ce topic http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=277797
<denis13> sa marche pas
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-19
<fellag> elacheche_anis, thx pour l'invit :)
<elacheche_anis> u r wlcm fellag :D :))
<denis13> saluit tout le monde
<ANIS> salam @ all
<Chuck_> salem
<ANIS> ahla bik :D ch
<ANIS> Chuck_:
<Chuck_> aya chfemma jdid?
<ANIS> hani 3mal 3amla kil bssal fi ML w b3athit dde de stage w klét b3adha w barra :( :'(
<ahmed_issat> slm
<ANIS> slm ahmed_issat
<denis13> salut tout le monde
<denis13> quelqu'un utilie avant windows navigator
<denis13> ?
<bemawi> --' je connais de nom, mais il ne fonctionne pas sous gnu/linux
<denis13> si lol
<bemawi> ni gnu/kfree ou gnu/hurd
<denis13> car je suis dessus
<bemawi> denis13: bin, c'est "ilégal"
<denis13> non
<bemawi> interdit pas le contrat de windows
<denis13> windows
<bemawi> ;)
<denis13> veut dire fenetre
<denis13> dans ce cas la
<bemawi> fail xd
<bemawi> et sinon, pourquoi tu demandais ?
<ANIS> re.. salut denis13 et bemawi.. denis13 moi j'utilise AWN
<bemawi> konquero,Qssel,iceweasel
<ANIS> hey Neo31
<Neo31> yo
<ANIS> ça va ?
<denis13> oui sa va
<denis13> lol
<Neo31> we
<denis13> juste je galere avec awn
<Neo31> bsr denis13
<ANIS> chbih AWN denis13?
<denis13> je trouve pas comment deplacer l'icone
<denis13> lol
<ANIS> énéhi mil les icons lool..
<denis13> c important j'ai migré et j'organise tout la lol
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-20
<denis13> salut a tous
<patinux_laptop> bonjour
<patinux_laptop> plop bemawi :)
<ANIS> bonjour bemawi, patinux_laptop et zied
<N3wBi3> lu all!! need some help with my WebCam: 0c45:6130 Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<patinux_laptop> salut ANIS :)
<patinux_laptop> ca fait un bail que suis pas revenus ici
<patinux_laptop> comment allez vous , ???
<ANIS> salut patinux_laptop, hmd ça passe, dsl pour le retard :)
<patinux_laptop> pas de souci
<patinux_laptop> ;)
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<ANIS> bonsoir nizarus
<Ounis> salem nizarus & ANIS
<nizarus> quoi de 9 les gars ?
<Ounis> je vient de revenir du TEDx
<Goldenscorp> salut ANIS bemawi Neo31 nizarus Ounis patinux_laptop wissem zied
<ANIS> Je cherche toujours un stage d'été :(
<ANIS> Ounis c'était comment?
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<Ounis> salem Goldenscorp
<ANIS> salut Goldenscorp, ahla bik :D, hmd et toi?
<Ounis> le TEDx était meilleur que celui d'avant
<nizarus> ah cool Ounis
<ANIS> jolie :)
<nizarus> Ounis, et l'intervention de M. Majed Khalfallah ?
<Ounis> j'ai bien aimé le talk de majed khalfallah sur le #openGovernment
<Ounis> en fait moi je suis de cet avis il ya longtemps
<Ounis> j'ai même développé une application pour le e-vote qui est hostez chez sourceforge sous le nom OEV por open e-vote
<Ounis> http://sourceforge.net/projects/oev
<nizarus> http://opentunisia.org/
<ahmed_issat> slm
<ANIS> salam ahmed_issat
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-12
<AminosAmigos> sbe7 il5iiir !!
<elacheche_anis> mara7bi AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> Slt ;)
<elacheche_anis> eon__, welcome.. ashra9atil anware :)
<eon__> elacheche_anis:  merci :)))
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> c'est bien aymen, n'est ce pas!*
<eon__> oui , exact :)
<elacheche_anis> :)
<eon__> je dois quitter , à très bientôt ;)
<AdamLmbrg> louled chkoun nel9a 3andou compte tunisia-sat pr 2 min
<AdamLmbrg> wala 7atta invitation
<mezen> luna ?
<mezen> eon__,
<mezen> ??
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-13
<AminosAmigos> hello
<elacheche_anis> Hey AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> sbe7 il5ir cv ?
<AminosAmigos> ‎"C'est la mère Mi-Shell qui a perdu son Chat (IRC ?) !"
<AminosAmigos> @ elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Oui AminosAmigos X) sorry kont in7érib fi serveur X)
<AminosAmigos> no prob
<AminosAmigos> 7abit
<AminosAmigos> nes2lek
<AminosAmigos> kifech najim
<AminosAmigos> n3awn
<AminosAmigos> fil projet
<AminosAmigos> openteacher ?
<elacheche_anis> via launchpad.. hani traduction libre a3mal traduction kifa t7ib.. pour partie dev contact le leader du projet..
<AminosAmigos> oki thanks
<elacheche_anis> kén mich ta3mal traduction kammal les chaine illi né9ssine fil version 3.. version 2 kémla :)
<AminosAmigos> will take a look :)
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> pour les projets comme ubuntu seul l'éqipe de traduction officiel peut accepter ou non les nouvelles propositions.. pour OpenTeacher l'accès est libre..
<AminosAmigos> ok
<AminosAmigos> @ elacheche_anis  l9it #openteacher c you there :p
<icone_sabri> bonsoir a Tous
<icone_sabri> bonsoir elacheche_anis
<icone_sabri> sarhan:
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir icone_sabri
<AminosAmigos> :)
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, a3mal talla 3la mon dernier PM..
<icone_sabri> bonsoir Anis
<icone_sabri> ou oui, je suis déja entrain de rédiger un email car j'ai préparé une page wiki et j'ai oublié le lien ;p
<icone_sabri> et j'ai aussi préparé un doodle pour le JPO et j'ai enovoyé le lien avec doodle mais il parait qu'il n'été pas envoyé auss
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, lis mon mail avant :p
<elacheche_anis> laisse tombé la page wiki je m'en occupe de ça le soir après le stage
<icone_sabri> bon, a part ça j'ai parlé de tout avec la communauté pendant les réunion,
<icone_sabri> j'ai mm parlé de la recontre mm
<icone_sabri> oui déja lus
<icone_sabri> :)
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, je suis pas aucourant de tout ça désolé.. inharitha rawa7it 22h min stage
<icone_sabri> nn 3edi :p
<elacheche_anis> béhi icone_sabri a3tini chnouwa l'objet mté3 thread illi ya7ki 3al event mté3 ghodwa.. béch na3mal recherche fil archive mté3i w na3mallou relance..
<icone_sabri> mais j'ignore tout ce qui se passe, vraiment tout ce que je sais que personne n'a répondus et j'ai mm été obligé de prendre un congé pour faire la présentation car personne n'a répondus
<elacheche_anis> w kima 9otlik hotmail mté3ik 3malha fina :p
<icone_sabri> et Neo mm lui a demandé que qqun assite pour le 14 mars
<icone_sabri> lol, machekech tew mail :p
<icone_sabri> fih event 14 mars ?
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, قدّر الله و ما شاء فعل ça fait un mois que j'ai pas rencontré neo..
<elacheche_anis> ok.. bichwaya 3lya icone_sabri fi stage missba7 w rassi bdi youjé3 w serveur béli3 ba7dhéya X) hhhhhhhhh
<icone_sabri> bon normale moi aussi j'ai vraiment un grand masse de problèmes anis
<icone_sabri> cé pourquoi j'ai pas assisté au events
<icone_sabri> :p 5oudh ra7tek
<icone_sabri> héni kifek n7awel nel9a explication :D
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, ma3néha bil fallé9i event mté3 demain hya event porte ouverte!!
<icone_sabri> non bien sur que non
<icone_sabri> cé mm pas une event
<icone_sabri> cé une conférence
<icone_sabri> juste présentation
<elacheche_anis> a3333
<icone_sabri> de 1.30
<elacheche_anis> ok..
<elacheche_anis> famméch thread qui parle seullement de la conférence de demain!!
<elacheche_anis> seulement*
<icone_sabri> :/ bien sur je t'es envoyé un email
<icone_sabri> que j'ai envoyé sa fait un moment
<elacheche_anis> ok trah istanéni hani inlawaj fil archive mté3 ML u-tn.. mé tlawajich inti zéyid HOTMAIL mitchamat fina :p
<elacheche_anis> 3érfik mondassa :p
<icone_sabri> :)
<icone_sabri> mondass 3eda
<icone_sabri> hh
<elacheche_anis> mondass** 9olik dé5il fi 7it a tkitbit wa7adha
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri,
<icone_sabri> :)
<elacheche_anis> entre () discutions illi b3athithélik sarrit 3al groupe mté3na a7na mouch mté3 TIME rahou 3la khater 3léch faddit éni.. kén jét fil page mté3hom oumourhom, binéthom..
<icone_sabri> :/
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, c'est quoi JPO?
<icone_sabri> ya weldi rani ma3andich facebook najem ne7ki bih
<icone_sabri> JPO = journée porte ouverte
<icone_sabri> celle de févrirer
<icone_sabri> février
<icone_sabri> ema fema thread 9diam
<icone_sabri> 9dima
<icone_sabri> ta7ki 3al 14mars
<icone_sabri> b3athethellik tewa
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri,
<elacheche_anis> PAUSE
<icone_sabri> Pour la présentation j'ai toujours rien fait je prenderais l'une des présentations déja disponible sur note wiki pour la donner le 14 Mars, mais la demande était pour préparer une programme de journée porte ouverte que je doit l'envoyer au directeur le plutot que possible.
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, a3mal PAUSE 5 min
<AminosAmigos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RUqoRPCxXA
<AminosAmigos> كلمة الرّئيس بمناسبة اليوم الوطني لحرّيّة الإنترنت
<icone_sabri> hamd, enfin hani tla3at ba3ath mail e5ar
<icone_sabri> Présentation Logiciel Libre Chez Time University Tunis‏
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, yé wildi inzil 3la bouton PAUSE fil manette béch mé inzidich nod5ol fi 7it
<elacheche_anis> thx AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> ;) najim na3ref 3la chnowa ta7kiw / kifech najim n3awnkom ?
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos, Famma présentation sghuira demain innés ilkol inséwoha.. alors 9a3dine inrak7ou fil oumour
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, Béhi illi b3athtou taw b3athtou 3al ML rak mouch 3al privé X) béhi anséli JPO taw jimla.. 5allina fil présentation mté3 ghodwa..
<icone_sabri> ok
<elacheche_anis> a7kil 3al présentation mté3 ghodwa chnouwa lézim..
<elacheche_anis> w ataw éni inraka7 kol chay fil wiki w fil ML
<icone_sabri> ema raho eli b3athetehomelek hékom dja b3athetehom 3andi moooooooooooda 3al ML
<icone_sabri> ok, eta nbadel sur Gmail
<elacheche_anis> ok.. 5allina fil 7kéya mté3 ghodwa.. inrak7oha ba3déch éni inraka7lik le reste inchalah
<elacheche_anis> oui inkamlou inrak7ou présentation w badal 3al GMAIL.. hotmail mista9sadna X) loool
<icone_sabri> :D
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, béhi demain tu sera à TIME pour faire une présentation de 1h30.. Tu aura besoin de quoi?? Ne parlons pas des logistiques car c'est trop tard...
<icone_sabri> je dois préparer une présentation
<icone_sabri> :p
<icone_sabri> j'ai encore rien fait, je vais voir dans nos event, ça serait la présentation ordinaire
<elacheche_anis> à propos de quoi?? Ubuntu en général?? t'as la présentation de nizarus!!
<icone_sabri> qui commence par l'origine du libre
<icone_sabri> et fini par ubuntu
<icone_sabri> oui, le thème
<icone_sabri> c'est le open source en générale
<elacheche_anis> t'as la présentation de nisarus!
<icone_sabri> oui celle de nizarus suffit
<elacheche_anis> ok..
<elacheche_anis> quoi d'autre?
<icone_sabri> après il devrait avoir une séance de questions
<elacheche_anis> ok, na3irfik wlidha..
<icone_sabri> et aussi, a propos le JPO
<elacheche_anis> X) chbéha X)
<icone_sabri> je vais parler de ça avec le directeur
<icone_sabri> une deuxieme fois
<icone_sabri> j'ai déja répondus a toutes les questions l'autre fois :p
<icone_sabri> hékom eli b3athetehomli
<icone_sabri> mte3 payement de transport et pause etc ...
<icone_sabri> et j'ai trouvé un sponsor pour l'évent a part TIME
<icone_sabri> c'est trainux
<icone_sabri> mais le prob que personne ne répond sur la ML :'(
<elacheche_anis> ok.. je sais.. mais comme je t'ai dis, t'as lancé 3 event en // pour une seul institution, c'est pourquoi "d5alt fi 7it" et j'ai pensé que c'est un seul event
<icone_sabri> celui de 14 Mars 9dim barcha ya Anis
<elacheche_anis> béhi sabri.. pour demain oumourik mrigla normalement?? sauf que t7ib chkoun o5ir ymchi m3ék?
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, alors j'ai pas reçu le premier mail :( 3la khater les mails illi féhom des event in7othom wa7adhom éni béch no93od intabba3 fil avancement..
<icone_sabri> oui
<elacheche_anis> béhi.. ataw éni na3mal rappel 3al ML w inchouf chkoun ynajjam yimchi ya7dhar m3ék ghodwa.. AminosAmigos fhimt il hadra.. sarhan chbik ré9id??
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, à quel heure demain?
<icone_sabri> de 13.30-> 15h
<elacheche_anis> ok
<icone_sabri> je devrais etre la bas dés 12.30
<icone_sabri> pour parler avec le responsable a propos JPO
<icone_sabri> tu te souvient de l'email que tu as dit que j'ai envoyé par erreur au commaunté :p
<icone_sabri> alors que j'ai mis la commuanauté en CC
<AminosAmigos> oui tnajim t9oul fhimt *_*
<AminosAmigos> ema n7eb nifhim chnowa TIME ?
<icone_sabri> université Privé
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, il marra ijéya y3ayach khouya les préparatif na3amlohom sbayta sbayta :p issouf yitbé3 birrzana :p la création de la page wiki et le sondage doodle etc.. son MES tâches, ça m'aide à rester à jour et conaitre touts les détailles
<icone_sabri> lol :p
<icone_sabri> ah, ok
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhh
<icone_sabri> ema raho 9dima barcha la7keya hedhi ! s7i7
<icone_sabri> ema 7ata kif 7kina fel réunion fi IRC
<icone_sabri> néo 9ali etleha enti bel event
<icone_sabri> donc 3malet ena el page wiki kel 3eda
<icone_sabri> w doodle zeda
<icone_sabri> bahi ya sidi hawka doodle mte3 el JPO
<icone_sabri> zid riguel el page wiki mte3o
<icone_sabri> 5ater 7ad majaweb 3al ML el tewa
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, 3éwidit thabbatit fil libellé events de ma boite mail w mé l9it chay :/ never mind anséha li7kéya..
<elacheche_anis> ok.. JPO est prévu pour quelle date?
<icone_sabri> j'ai frowardé les email
<icone_sabri> pas de date encore
<icone_sabri> j'ai lancé un doodle et fema opition fi doodle d'envoyé l'évenement de façon automatique
<AminosAmigos> Apple iPad 3 Goes On Sale 8.00 AM Friday 16th March
<icone_sabri> metbe3athech héni b3atheto tewa
<elacheche_anis> ok.. illila ki inrawa7 no93od inarak7hom kén houma méni mich in7il na3mal chay okhir m3éhom(sauf aider luna:p)
<icone_sabri> :) salamli 3ala Luna
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos, we are ant-apple & anti-microzift :p
<elacheche_anis> yablagh icone_sabri  :)
<icone_sabri> hh
<icone_sabri> ti fema mail
<elacheche_anis> barra rakka7 @gmail w a3mal béha inscription 3al ML :p w chouf il 7ayét kiféch twallilik ashal  mil hotmail :p
<icone_sabri> que j'ai envoyé a la communauté si je me souvient bien pour une présentation de microsoft au TIME
<icone_sabri> pour s'opposer au présentateur
<icone_sabri> et personne n'a répondus aussi
<icone_sabri> :(
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri,
<icone_sabri> oui, je suis entrain de voir comment changer OpenID
<elacheche_anis> 9otlik hotmail mitchammat fik w fina!!! j'ai jamais entendu parlé de cette affaire!! malgré gmail 3andi dima ma7loul mé yitsakkarich
<elacheche_anis> OpenID mté3 LP??
<icone_sabri> oui
<icone_sabri> 3andek lien pour mail list de ubu ?
<AminosAmigos> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<icone_sabri> merci
<AminosAmigos> ;)
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos, :)
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, yodhorli tnajjam tbaddal ton mail fil les paramétres w barra méghuir mé to93od t3éwid fi inscri
<icone_sabri> :/ osbor yahdik karchi walat touja3 me stress w sa7bi bjanbi y7ab 3ala config exchange :p
<icone_sabri> osbor
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, looooool..
<elacheche_anis> hadher 3arfi x)
<AminosAmigos> ( chma3neha config exchange ?) elacheche_anis  ?
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, a3tih lien hadha: http://alternativeto.net/software/microsoft-exchange-server/?license=free
<elacheche_anis> w 9ollou fok 3lik mil MicroZift exchange :p
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos, kén sada9ni rabbi config mté3 MicroZift exchange
<icone_sabri> :p rana manesh a7na rahi HP
<elacheche_anis> lool.. oui 3érif X)
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, tu connais karim ezzine?
<icone_sabri> :( non
<icone_sabri> na3ref ken sarhan , zied et mawale
<icone_sabri> men Tunis
<icone_sabri> momken na3refo bel wajeh wela nsito :/
<elacheche_anis> ok.. sarhan haw yadhrab finnom.. w yloum 3liya éni chbini wallit bot :p X)
<icone_sabri> haw mtofini :'(
<icone_sabri> ena fibeli howa besh ymechi m3aya za7
<elacheche_anis> béhi.. karim illi mchi 3ma ine w mawele lil event mté3 ULT..
<elacheche_anis> inchouf karim kén mé ya9rach w ynajjam yimchi m3ék na3tih ton num béch tchoufou wine titla9aw.. ok??
<icone_sabri> rani ma7dharet fi 7ata event presque essna !
<icone_sabri> a part ceux en virtuel
<icone_sabri> ok
<icone_sabri> 3andek lien mte3 présentation mte3 Nizarus ?
<icone_sabri> héni badelet sur gmail
<AminosAmigos> mabrouk ;)
<AminosAmigos> je re
<icone_sabri> :)
<icone_sabri> voila mon num : 22030165 ena dispo demain matin eli y7ab ykalemeni vers 11h
<icone_sabri> normalement 12.30 lazemni fi TIME
<icone_sabri> ne7kiw avec le directeur 3al JPO
<elacheche_anis> mabrouk hhhhh
<elacheche_anis> inchouflik lien
<elacheche_anis> ok
<icone_sabri> Quel lien
<icone_sabri> la présentation commence a 13.30
<icone_sabri> juste Pour une présentation ordinaire de OS
<icone_sabri> ça doit durer 1h 30 minute
<elacheche_anis> lien de la présentation de nizarus:p
<icone_sabri> donc c'est sur qu'il va y avoir une séance de question
<icone_sabri> oui ta3mal mzeya rani do5at men kother lienet
<icone_sabri> w zid 5idma :p hh, 9rib nweli no5zor bel 3ekess
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, http://blog.nizarus.org/mirror/PresentationUbuntu10.10.odp
<elacheche_anis> juste a3imlilha update..
<icone_sabri> merci bq Anis
<icone_sabri> bien sur, 3amel 3leya w zid ya 5oya
<icone_sabri> tehne
<icone_sabri> 7a9a
<icone_sabri> pour le JPO
<icone_sabri> de TIME
<icone_sabri> belahi zid aked 3al communauté
<icone_sabri> 5ater université kbira w ma3roufa ena demain nzid n2eked alih 3al dépense
<icone_sabri> transport et tt
<icone_sabri> et le9it sponsor e5ar mte3 Event
<icone_sabri> eli heya Lpi maghreb
<elacheche_anis> ok, icone_sabri médémni mitdhakkar zéda
<icone_sabri> déja 3andi formation
<icone_sabri> hier 7kit m3ahom 9alouli 3oud 9ouloulna a7na na3mlo sponsor et zeda na3mlo prix promotionnel fel event
<icone_sabri> ehi , rani stressé kifek dsl ken nezrab :p
<elacheche_anis> famma présentation demain, w ba3déch event 1journée+ install party  w ba3déch famma migration mté3 TIME vers ubuntu?? c'est ça?
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, trainux w lpi-maghreb!! :o mouch kén jibithom fil ugj khir w a7na indourou w inlawjou 3la sponsor!! X) il ugj ijéya titilhélna inti bil sponsoring méla :p
<icone_sabri> la trainux = lpi maghreb
<icone_sabri> badlo esmehom
<elacheche_anis> hhhhh
<icone_sabri> oui netleha
<icone_sabri> ema raho sodfa , ena 7kit 3ala niti m3ahom
<elacheche_anis> ok.. kif kif UGJ ijéya 3andik inti il sponsoring :p
<elacheche_anis> wa7dik w barra :D
<icone_sabri> behi, 9otlek ena 3andi barcha machekel juste netleha walah dsl
<icone_sabri> ok, je vais parler a propos le UGJ demain fel présentation
<icone_sabri> et aussi avec les directeur
<icone_sabri> inchallah je trouve des contacts ! 5ater tunis teb9a dima el prob fel Hébergement
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, :D ijmé3a 3amlou barcha jaw fil ugj mté3 gabes :'( 5ssara mé mchinéch éni w inti
<icone_sabri> ena wselet ma7atet train w rje3et déja m9ayed kadetni w zid 5ofet yfoutni el wa9et w zid les occupation w 3arfi 3mali 3arka 9ali kifeh te5o congé eb vendredi
<icone_sabri> 7assilo chay yfeded
<elacheche_anis> inchallah il marra ijéya w barra :/
<icone_sabri> inchalah
<icone_sabri> ok, concernant le WIki
<icone_sabri> fema page héki
<icone_sabri> et normalement demain na3mel celle de conclusion, ech sar ma3neha
<icone_sabri> tu veut que je prépare un docuement word demain ?
<icone_sabri> et je l'evoie par mail sur ML ou comment ?
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, ataw éni inraka7 ijaw w nab3athlik les liens ;) 3la khater 3andna norme fil les noms des page wiki ;)
<icone_sabri> ok
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, mé jéwibtnich 3al question mté3i: <elacheche_anis> famma présentation demain, w ba3déch event 1journée+ install party  w ba3déch famma migration mté3 TIME vers ubuntu?? c'est ça?
<icone_sabri> ok :p
<icone_sabri> demain 14 mars présentation Open source
<elacheche_anis> nas2al fik
<icone_sabri> event fevrier JPO
<elacheche_anis> béhi
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, éna février yé widi!! a7na fi mars rana!!
<icone_sabri> vers la fin d'année fema event mte3 installations des anciens pc , juste installations simples pour des lycée et des écoles ( pas encore confirmé)
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, yékhi TIME 3andhom lycée w école :o :o :o
<icone_sabri> oui, 3titek les trois thèmes eli 7kit fehom m3a directeur
<icone_sabri> lol, béhi demain juste présentation la installation la chay
<icone_sabri> 1h.30 rahi
<icone_sabri> installation +séance de question
<icone_sabri> immigratin a prévoir 9ali il faut impressionner le PDG
<icone_sabri> ::
<icone_sabri> :/
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, hhhhhh.. barra o9od chbik tjéwibli 3la les questions mté3i bil ma9loub hhhh question fi chira w réponse fi chira!! X)
<icone_sabri> famma présentation demain, w ba3déch event 1journée+ install party  w ba3déch famma migration mté3 TIME vers ubuntu?? c'est ça? ==> eli ba3desh fehemteha dans le sens l'event d'après
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, c'est quoi la date d'aujourd'hui!!
<icone_sabri> 13/03
<icone_sabri> osbor Anis
<icone_sabri> tewa kifeh t9oli une journée w demain fema présentatin 1h30
<icone_sabri> :/
<icone_sabri> asma3 we7da we7da
<icone_sabri> 1) demain :
<icone_sabri> juste présentation de 1h30 sur l'open source
<icone_sabri> 2) mois de février a fixer :
<icone_sabri> 1 JPO
<icone_sabri> 3) fin d'année :
<icone_sabri> installations de pc dans les lycée et écle de la marsa ,
<icone_sabri> tout ces events sont programmée avec TIME mais juste une seule et confirmé celle de demain
<icone_sabri> ? bien anis ?
<elacheche_anis> yé icone_sabri point 2) a9raha, yékhi fevrier yji ba3d mars!!?? :p chbik dhayi3!
<icone_sabri> avril :p
<icone_sabri> dsl
<elacheche_anis> looool.. habbalni:p
<elacheche_anis> béhi point 3) sou2el cha5si béch nifhim.. TIME 3andhom université privé + école + college?????
<icone_sabri> lol, natle3chi zeda fel Ml hekeka !!!
<icone_sabri> la7dha
<icone_sabri> hamd labess !!! ena dima noghlot bintehom
<icone_sabri> :'(
<icone_sabri> rani mera fel tel te3 el 5idma mera lehna
<elacheche_anis> looooool.. béhi point 3) sou2el cha5si béch nifhim.. TIME 3andhom université privé + école + college?????
<icone_sabri> dsl
<icone_sabri> la la ya Anis, raho el responsable 9ali a7na chaque année on achète de nouv pc
<icone_sabri> donc on va donner les anciens pc soit au écoles soit ayu lycée ou bien au famille
<icone_sabri> donc on vous invite a installer ubuntu sur ces pc pour encourager les jeunes a utiliser du liber
<icone_sabri> libre
<elacheche_anis> oh great :)
<icone_sabri> et bien sur transport et tout sont assurer
<elacheche_anis> hika twalli itaswira wadh7a :D
<icone_sabri> on a juste a installer une version ubuntu desktop
<icone_sabri> mm pas server
<icone_sabri> ya3 s7i7 ena da5al fi 7it
<icone_sabri> hhh
<elacheche_anis> je travail sur une solution de déploiement automatiser pour Ubuntu(sans aucune interaction avec le user).. inchallah nous utiliserons cette solution pour la migration :)
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhh.. taw fi9t.. hmd éni bdit intalla3 fi des bug amma inti 3malt crash jimla :p
<icone_sabri> :)
<elacheche_anis> 7a99A icone_sabri inti mak tikhdim fil HP
<icone_sabri> oui
<icone_sabri> hawka clic sur mes préférence eta tele9a el réseau eli ena fih
<icone_sabri> grewebdproxy13.europe.hp.net/15.203.137.73
<elacheche_anis> tikhidmou 3al LinuxCOE??? 3la khater projet mtofinou mé3édich lé ya3imlou fil dev lé fil les màj.. jit nikhdim bih l9it des problèmes :/
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhh..
<elacheche_anis> 7élil min VPS?!
<elacheche_anis> kimo, enfin
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, hawahou karim illi 7kitlik 3lih
<kimo> ahla
<elacheche_anis> kimo, ta9ra demain après-midi?
<kimo> nakmel 14:00
<kimo> pkoi chfama
<elacheche_anis> oups malheureusement icone_sabri mich timchi wa7dik :p
<kimo> wa9téh mechi howa
<elacheche_anis> famma présentation fil université privé TIME, mich ya3malha sabri..
<kimo> fhemtek wa9téh
<kimo> kel heure
<elacheche_anis> 13h30
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos, inti méguir mé in9ollik ija.. inti ta9ra base.. inchallah ki tabda event inhar kémil mouch 1h30 wa9itha ataw in9ollik ija ;)
<kimo> mala z'har
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, 9dhit klémi w mchi r9ad ha3 X)
<kimo> elacheche_anis win jet hia time university
<kimo> !!!
<elacheche_anis> kimo, no idea as2al icone_sabri..
<kimo> ping icone_sabri
<elacheche_anis> kimo, yodhorli icone_sabri fé9 bih 3arfou 3la irc hhhh istanéch chwaya
<kimo> hhhhhhhhh
<icone_sabri> oui fa9 bya 3arfi
<icone_sabri> hhh
<icone_sabri> dsl , asm3o 1h w narja3 dsl
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> ok..
<kimo> elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> oui  kimo
<kimo> instalit kde fi  ubuntu 10.10
<kimo> raw3a
<kimo> :D
<kimo> a5af mil gnome
<elacheche_anis> loool.. nakrah KDE eni :p
<elacheche_anis> gnome2 ou 3?
<kimo> gnome 2
<kimo> nakrah gnome 3
<elacheche_anis> no way!! impossible yatla3 akhaf min gnome2
<kimo> je sais pa haka  3andi ena
<kimo> :D
<elacheche_anis> X)
<kimo> hhhh
<kimo> dima denia ma3kousa andi mesténés :p
<kimo> 9100
<elacheche_anis> loool
<kimo> elacheche_anis,
<kimo> aloo
<elacheche_anis> oui
<kimo> makech néwi nhar tji ba7thena
<kimo> fil hacker space
<elacheche_anis> allah ysahal.. néwi ki nal9a fass3a w flous inji..
<elacheche_anis> hani maghssour fil PFE..
<kimo> féhmék rabi m3aak :)
<elacheche_anis> thx :)
<icone_sabri> hello
<icone_sabri> elacheche_anis:
<kimo> icone_sabri
<kimo> ra9ad anis :D
<icone_sabri> hello kimo
<kimo> ahla bik
<icone_sabri> t7ab tji m3aya demain ?
<kimo> mathabyia ena nkamel 13:00 mais fama wa7da kalmitni t7ébni nsob"lha ubuntu 3and'ha pfe
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri, 3arfi kén ba7dhéya zéda :p hhhhhhhh
<kimo> 3atit'ha kélma
<kimo> :(
<elacheche_anis> jibha m3ék :p
<kimo> hhhh
<icone_sabri> :D sa7a alik
<kimo> hhhh
<kimo> merci
<kimo> ya sabri
<kimo> win jet hia time
<kimo> bb3ida 3ala ariana !!!
<kimo> ping icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> dsl oui
<icone_sabri> nn, ena déja noskon fi arian
<icone_sabri> TIME = rue Mohamed el V
<icone_sabri> m9abla BTS
<kimo> wa9t'h max  lezem tkon ghadi
<kimo> !!!
<icone_sabri> 12.30 kimo dsl 3a retard
<elacheche_anis> <icone_sabri> 12.30 kimo dsl 3a retard
<icone_sabri> n3am Anis
<elacheche_anis> juste copier/coller 3la khater kimo kén out
<kimo> ui ui
<kimo> elacheche_anis:
<kimo> !!!
<elacheche_anis> c'est bon
<kimo> ta7létli page jdida ma9ritéch elklém el 9dimm
<kimo> stp copie coller :(
<elacheche_anis> icone_sabri> 12.30 kimo dsl 3a retard
<kimo> :)
<kimo> ma9alech wa9tech lezemo ykon ghadi
<kimo> !!!
<elacheche_anis> 12h30 yé k3nz0
<elacheche_anis> kimo,
<kimo> 5sara :(
<icone_sabri> héni ntéléchargi fi 11.10
<icone_sabri> besh n'installih
<elacheche_anis> iltaw!! X)
<elacheche_anis> Aya @++
<icone_sabri> a +
<kimo> a+
<icone_sabri> allo
<icone_sabri> bonne nuit a tuos
<AminosAmigos> bn8
<kimo> re
<sarhan> kimo, gadit le problème de gedit?
<kimo> eey ey
<kimo> ça marche
<kimo> mais
<kimo> mech eli 7achti bih
<kimo> b java script
<kimo> matemchich
<kimo> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong kimo
<kimo> 3andekchi nomro sabri ballékchi 2m1 kén ma9ritech
<kimo> nemch m3ah
<elacheche_anis> att
<elacheche_anis> kimo, <icone_sabri> voila mon num : 22030165 ena dispo demain matin eli y7ab ykalemeni vers 11h
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, logging -.-
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, xchat, mais pas sur le DD
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, je parle de ubuntulog
<elacheche_anis> chbih!
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, yloggi
<sarhan> ma3adech t7ot information personelle fel canal
<elacheche_anis> oumourou X) déjà sabri a partagé son num ici cette après midi
<sarhan> x)
<sarhan> wenti t3awed fiha?
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhh
<AminosAmigos> bn8 :0
<kimo> sarhan
<kimo> elacheche_anis,
<kimo> té la
<kimo> !!
<kimo> ines 7acht'ha bik
<crack3r> la chance
<crack3r> elacheche_anis, ya w7ayed
<elacheche_anis> lool crack3r
<elacheche_anis> kimo, elle est oû?? elle a mon @ mail et FB
<crack3r> zeda?
<kimo> hhhh
<kimo> fb fibeli
<kimo> elacheche_anis,
<kimo> ti winék
<elacheche_anis> hani kimo
<kimo> jéwweb etoofla
<kimo> elacheche_anis,
<elacheche_anis> déjà fait
<kimo> bn8 tous
<elacheche_anis> bn.. mee too
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-14
 * elacheche_anis elacheche_anis 
<kimo> ping elacheche_anis
<kimo> stp kén b3athlék sabri les toof mta3 elyoma ab3eth'homli
<ZcHxWm> sarhan:
<sarhan> -.- chbik m3a9ed?
<sarhan> ZcHxWm, ken 3andek mochkla barra lel tbib matjinich leya ena
<kimo> pin sarhan
<kimo> ping sarhan
<sarhan> pong k3nz0
<sarhan> euh pong kimo
<sarhan> ca va ?
<kimo> hmdl :) cv toi !!
<sarhan> bien
<kimo> ye5i channel mta3 hackerspace chnia
<kimo> !!
<sarhan> #hackerspace.tn
<oix> plop
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-15
<Fanen> bonjour
<Fanen> quelqu'un connait  en config de mysql ?
<elacheche_anis> Bonjour Fanen
<elacheche_anis> config MySQL??
<Fanen> bon  je pense que c'est pas  de MySQL , il parait que mon pc  n'est pas accessible sur le reseau  :/
<elacheche_anis> Tu cherche à faire quoi exactement, peut être je peux aider :d
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Fanen> j'ai JBOSS et unne app deployé je  veut  qu'elle sera accessible sur le reseau
<Fanen> monIP:8080 ne retourne rien
<elacheche_anis> essaie ton @ip seulement et vérifie si ton apache fonctionne.. normalement tu auras le message It works!
<Fanen> j'ai pas  apache je fais du java
<elacheche_anis> :/
<elacheche_anis> alors t'as installer tomcat?
<Fanen> JBOSS server v6
<elacheche_anis> et ben là j'ai aucune idée.. si JBOSS utilise un service vérifie si le service et en marche ou pas
<Fanen> coté system linux  ne block pas l'accès à la machine  non ?
<elacheche_anis> non, je pense pas.. j'ai testé un accès via apache et tomcat et j'ai pas eu des problèmes..
<elacheche_anis> Fanen, t'as bien ubuntu ou autre disto?? car y a une différence
<Fanen> debian
<elacheche_anis> est ce que t'as selinux installer?? si oui alors essaie de le désactivé.. et test
<elacheche_anis> ha ha ha les gars regarder ça: http://diasporial.com/tutorials/conversations
<elacheche_anis> regardez**
<Fanen> ^^
<kimo> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong kimo  :)
<kimo> salem
<kimo> mab3athlékéch sabri les images mta3 el bera7
<DelphiWorld> yo
<DelphiWorld> hey sarhan !
<DelphiWorld> hey elacheche_anis EgyParadox sarhan
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: j'ai pris une fibre de 10mbit/s up / down
<DelphiWorld> gratuiteman
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
<elacheche_anis> Salam DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> salam elacheche_anis :)
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, Quoi de neuf??
<elacheche_anis> salam kimo
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: FTTH
<elacheche_anis> kimo, j'ai pas eu les photos
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, !!?
<kimo> :)
<kimo> salem ahla bik
<DelphiWorld> salam k3nz0 :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: 10méga up et down
<kimo> ey mani mchit  m3ah
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, coool.. comment t'as eu ça!
<kimo> :D jétna barcha 3orodh mba3éd el presentation
<elacheche_anis> kimo, fibéli
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: et si je dit qu'elle que chose... tu vas pas croir. GRATUIT!
<elacheche_anis> kimo, 3ouroudh chnouwa?
<kimo> na3émlo evt fi fac fi manouba
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, :o
<elacheche_anis> comment ça DelphiWorld
<elacheche_anis> cool kimo.. A3mal talla 3al ML :D
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: walah c'est gratuit parce que c'est utilisé dans mon travail :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: et j'ai un full control dans l'autre switch qui me face:P
<kimo> okii
<elacheche_anis> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh DelphiWorld
<elacheche_anis> moi j'ai un ADSL de 1Mb/s chez moi.. et elle fonctionne comme si c'est 128Kb/s :'(
<DelphiWorld> LOL elacheche_anis
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: moi non, j'ai même une ADSL 1méga et stable. et elle est en backup
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: je vais faire du bonding
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, Dans la sociéte ou je fais mon PFE il on un fibre optique de 20Mb/s aujourd'hui y avait une panne sur toute la bbâtimentX)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: si tu veux, on peux la monté jusqu'a 1000mbit/s :)
<elacheche_anis> WoooW
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, question STP
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: bienvenue:)
<elacheche_anis> Y a une technique comme le bonding mais pour le WiFi tu connais pas le nom par hazard?? car je trouve pas le nom exacte..
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: WDS ?
<elacheche_anis> Oui, je pense que c'est ça..
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :)
<elacheche_anis> Thx DelphiWorld :D
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :P
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: pas de problem mon frère
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, Comment c'était ta rencontre avec EgyParadox
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: walah inoubliable, tré tré bien ;)
<DelphiWorld> on a ue des jus :)
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis>  :D
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: :D:D:D
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: i would be back in april!
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, EgyParadox should be sleeping right know :D
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: yep i think
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: ou est sarhan ?
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, Normalement il dort aussi.. c'est 00h28
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> que moi et toi et kimo ;)
<DelphiWorld> et les both:P
<elacheche_anis> loool.. oui
<elacheche_anis> kimo, est un bot
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: non!
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: serieu ?
<kimo> what !!
<elacheche_anis> loool DelphiWorld non
<DelphiWorld> :P
<elacheche_anis> kimo, t'es un bot? :p
<kimo> what u mean by "bot"
<elacheche_anis> kimo, t'es le frère de ChanServ ubuntulog et ubot2`
<kimo> nope ://
<elacheche_anis> kimo, http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bot_informatique
 * DelphiWorld slaps kimo around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> kimo: tu ne sais pas un bot?
<kimo> :D
<kimo> je sais maintenant
<DelphiWorld> kimo: :)
<kimo> :)
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, t'es un sysadmin dans alger telecom ou tu fais quoi exactement?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: la VoIp et le networking
<elacheche_anis> Aha
<elacheche_anis> Moi j'essaie d'être un sysadmin :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: BGP. OSPF. RIP. ISIS. MPLS. LDP. TE. :P
<elacheche_anis> C'est quoi !! :o
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: BGP c'est le protocol d'echange des routes TCP/IP
<DelphiWorld> OSPF/RIP/ISIS c'est la même chose, mais le BGP pour les grande capacité et les interconnection des ISP
<elacheche_anis> X) lool.. j'ai dis que J'ESSAIE  d'être un sysadmin :p
<elacheche_anis> merci pour l'information :D
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: le MPLS c'est la couche 2.5 qui peux transporté nimporte quoi. imaginé un metro;)
<elacheche_anis> WTF :o
<DelphiWorld> muhaaaaaaaaaaaa
<elacheche_anis> Définie "n'importe quoi"
<DelphiWorld> et le TE sa veux dir le traffic enginiring
<DelphiWorld> qui veux dir organisé et optimisé le traffic et choisir le meyeur chemain de passage
<DelphiWorld> BGP border gateway protocol
<elacheche_anis> aha
<DelphiWorld> OSPF open shortest path first
<DelphiWorld> ISIS intermediary system to intermediary system
<DelphiWorld> MPLS Multi protocol Label Switching
<elacheche_anis> :)
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> et anis?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: active network interface connector :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: active network interface System :)
<DelphiWorld> not active
<DelphiWorld> mais asyncronous
<elacheche_anis> looool
<elacheche_anis> kimo, ittaba3 fil cours ou pas?
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, kimo aller, salam je dois dormir.. je travail à 8h demain. BN
<kimo> oui enttaba3
<kimo> :D
<DelphiWorld> merci elacheche_anis
<DelphiWorld> bn
<kimo> bn8
<DelphiWorld> bn k3nz0
<DelphiWorld> bn kimo
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-16
<DelphiWorld> yo
<DelphiWorld> Good morning;)
<DelphiWorld> http://pbx.zenoradio.com:8000/live.m3u
<DelphiWorld> haha que elacheche_anis et sarhan :)
<elacheche_anis> Hey DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: http://pbx.zenoradio.com:8000/live.m3u :P
<DelphiWorld> d
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, je peux pas :(
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :P
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, je suis en au stage et j'ai pas des écouteurs, et y a 12 personnes à coté de moi X)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: ah LOL. c'est pas le vandredi ?
<elacheche_anis> En Tunisie le jour férié c'est dimanche pas vendredi..
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: b&ad;)
<elacheche_anis> :/
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, X)
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, j'ai fais un serveur PXE pour Ubuntu, et maintenant je dois trouver comment faire fonctionner WinBug7 sur le même serveur..
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: winbug... merci pour le bon nom !
<elacheche_anis> LooooL DelphiWorld tu connais pas le nom déjà!! X) C'est MicroZift WinBug ZABA
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :)
<AminosAmigos> hello
<elacheche_anis> hey AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> how are you ?
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis@  ch3ml sabri fekil la7keya ?
<elacheche_anis> c'est bon 3mal présentation houwa w kimo w ines :)
<AminosAmigos> :)
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis@  chkoun 3aml il pad.tn ?
<elacheche_anis> #hackerspace.tn
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos, t'as essayé: http://www.le-libriste.fr/2012/03/mari0-un-remake-de-super-mario-bros/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+webdevonlinux%2FHrzu+%28Le+Libriste%29
<elacheche_anis> ??
<AminosAmigos> nn
<AminosAmigos> it's a game ?
<elacheche_anis> yep.. try it :D
<AminosAmigos> will do thnx ;)
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos,
<elacheche_anis> ton linux utilise quel gestionnaire des packets??
 * elacheche_anis veux savoir si AminosAmigos a fait une inscription ici: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-tn
<AminosAmigos> oui
<AminosAmigos> apt
<AminosAmigos> oui 3mlt inscri
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> ok.. il est basé sur debian ou ubuntu?
<AminosAmigos> ubu
<elacheche_anis> ok :)
<AminosAmigos> ti 3andi ubuntu ema mbadel fih 7ajet kima mint
<elacheche_anis> #mint-tn
<elacheche_anis> oups faute de frappe X)
<elacheche_anis> éni 3andi ubuntu amma msammi ro7ou mint X) j'ai utlisé un dépot mint par faute de frappe alors il s'est transformé X)
<elacheche_anis> #python-tn
<elacheche_anis> chbini ilyoum nansa fil els commande wallit X)à
<AminosAmigos> hello
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> http://design.canonical.com/2012/03/task-switching-in-ubuntu-and-a-introduction-to-the-spread/
<elacheche_anis> marouen, welcome
<marouen> merci bien
<marouen> alors koi de 9 ?
<elacheche_anis> comme d'habitude..
<marouen> à propos des conférences et prochains évenements ?
<elacheche_anis> check the ML ;)
<marouen> oki merci ;)
<elacheche_anis> marouen, si'tes pas inscrit voilà l'archive https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2012-March/thread.html
<elacheche_anis> marouen, et pour s'inscrire: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<marouen> oui c bon chui inscrit
<elacheche_anis> :D
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis@  il log mte3 il irc my5demch ?
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos, yikhdim 3léch?
<AminosAmigos> tnajim ta3tini lien ?
<elacheche_anis> ok att
<elacheche_anis> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/16/%23ubuntu-tn.html
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos, tu cherche quoi dans le log?
<AminosAmigos> lien ;)
<AminosAmigos> fama fazet les bots ili yet3amlou fil les channels IRC
<AminosAmigos> ta3rfchi kifech ta3mlhom ?
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos, sarhan et k3nzo ya3irfou
<elacheche_anis> éni j'ai jamais testé..
<AminosAmigos> oki thnx
<AminosAmigos> taw nbarbech chwaya ;)
<sarhan> oui elacheche_anis ?
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, AminosAmigos yas2al 3al les bots irc
<sarhan> AminosAmigos, quel genre de bot? il va faire une action particulière?
<Fanen> hi
<Fanen> bonsoire
<Fanen> svp  comment je peut ajouter une variable d'environnement sous linux
<AminosAmigos> ping k3nz0
<AminosAmigos> ping sarhan
<sarhan> pong AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> 3la Fanen s2el 3la  comment je peut ajouter une variable d'environnement sous linux
<sarhan> Fanen, DuckduckGo IT :)
<Fanen> ^^  !
<sarhan> mais normalement
<sarhan> à mes souvenirs
<sarhan> tu les ajoutes à ton
<sarhan> .bashrc
<Fanen> wé  mais  comment en ligne de comamnde
<sarhan> normalement
<sarhan> Variable=Valeur
<sarhan> et pour le .bashrc
<sarhan> t7ot $Variable = valeur
<sarhan> Fanen, zid thabet je suis pas sur
<sarhan> c'est pour ca que j'ai pas répondu
<Fanen> ok ok sarhan merci je  vérifie
<sarhan> c'est parti pour 350Mo de mises à jour :'(
<crack3r> Fanen, c'est a l'aide de la commande export
<crack3r> export mavariable='valeur'
<sarhan> ah oui
<sarhan> l'export x)
<sarhan> Fanen, tu vois je te disai bien qu'il fallait chercher sur duckduckgo
<Fanen> google 3chiri je peut pas le changer
<AminosAmigos> me too :/ na3rch 3leh
<Fanen> car  on nous apprit que chercher c'est google  pas cherche == moteur de recherche
<sarhan> essayez duckduckgo vous changerez d'avis
<Fanen> c'est du ouuff ce  maven
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-17
<Fanen> t as raison sarhan pour ce duckduckgo ^^
<DelphiWorld> hey sarhan
<AminosAmigos> slt
<DelphiWorld> hey sarhan wissem elacheche_anis
<sarhan> hello DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :)
<sarhan> aglérien là?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: oui oui ;)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: qu'elle est votre routeur ?
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, un technicolor  tg582n
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: je le connais pas:)
<sarhan> mis dans le commerce en 2011
<sarhan> compatible ipv6
<sarhan> wifi b/n/g
<sarhan> firewall integré
<sarhan> serveur ftp integré
<sarhan> port usb pour backup 3g et file sharing
<DelphiWorld> lol sarhan bien
<sarhan> et biensur adsl2+
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :D
<elacheche_anis> Hey DelphiWorld sarhan & @*
<DelphiWorld> hey a
<DelphiWorld> hey elacheche_anis :)
<elacheche_anis> :d
<DelphiWorld> dsava elacheche_anis ?
<elacheche_anis> hmd DelphiWorld ça passe..
<elacheche_anis> toi?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: sa pass oci :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: qu'elle est votre routeur ?
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, un sagemcom F@ST™ 1704
<elacheche_anis> pourquoi DelphiWorld !
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: pour testé qu'elle que chose:)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: tu est online a skype ?
<elacheche_anis> nope.. j'ouvre skype?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: oui biensure
<elacheche_anis> c'est quoi cette chose?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: tu vas voir, soyé patient :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: qu'elle est votre débi internet ?
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, c'est quoi ton pseudo skype?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: qu'elle est votre débi internet ?
<elacheche_anis> 1Mb/s DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: craaaaaap
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: slow slow
<elacheche_anis> yep yep :'(
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, je viens juste de terminer un test de débit.. j'ai 0.17 down et 0.01 up :'(
<DelphiWorld> em:)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: je te donne
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: je te donne un petit travail
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: je suis entrain de faire un petit test avec elacheche_anis ... tu peux trouvé comment  on peux faire une authentication  user/pass avec openvpn?
<DelphiWorld> tu est la sarhan ?
 * DelphiWorld slaps EgyParadox around a bit with a large trout
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, Quoi de neuf mon frère :D
<EgyParadox> neuf?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: alhamdoulillah
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, what's up
<EgyParadox> nothing u?
 * DelphiWorld slap elacheche_anis EgyParadox sarhan wissem
<elacheche_anis> loool.. DelphiWorld qu'est ce que nous avons fait!! :p
<elacheche_anis> am ok EgyParadox :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :)
<EgyParadox> :D
<DelphiWorld> :)
<Fanen> bsr
<Fanen> svp  quelqu'un peut peut m'expliquer  comment j'arrive à faire ça
<Fanen> Set environment variable ANDROID_HOME to the path of your installed Android SDK and add $ANDROID_HOME/tools as well as $ANDROID_HOME/platform-tools to your $PATH
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-18
<chokri> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong ChanServ
<elacheche_anis> chokri,
<chokri> koi 29?
<elacheche_anis> rien, kén itt3ab
<elacheche_anis> toi?
<chokri> labes
<elacheche_anis> Chikore, http://pad.tn/p/utn-12.03
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, chkoun chawert bech testa3mel pad.tn? :D
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, dabbar 3liya :p
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, éch 3malna fi site taw!!
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, chouf Chikore
<sarhan> ena makom taredtouni :'(
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, éni!! :o
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, éni léhi kén bil les events pas plus..
<sarhan> :'(
<sarhan> tekrhouni
<Chikore> sarhan,
<Chikore> chkoun tardek?
<Chikore> yal3an bou elli yakrhek ya sarhan
<Chikore> :D
<sarhan> Chikore, ma3adech ta7ki m3aya !
<sarhan> Chikore, ken 7ajtek eb 7aja kalem elacheche_anis
<Chikore> elacheche_anis, kont ne7ki m3ah :° taw ne7ki m3ak
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, Chikore y7eb yetfehem m3aya :'(
<sarhan> 5rajt men ubuntu-tn bech na3mel archlinux-tn
<Chikore> hhhh t7eb tmout?
<Chikore> xD
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, chkoun yakirhik, inti w5ayna saghroun :D
<elacheche_anis> gannouchou yé gannouchou :D
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, ghannouchi ?
<elacheche_anis> loool.. non gannouchou.. mé ta3raféch gannouchou inti?? 7a99a inti saghroun mé 5latich 3lih
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/187808_107828735967743_6388066_n.jpg
<AminosAmigos> slt louled :) cv ?
<elacheche_anis> slt AminosAmigos :) hmd :)
<AminosAmigos> chnowa 7keyet il reunion elacheche_anis  ??
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos, chaque mois nous avons une réunion ici..
<AminosAmigos> nji ?
<elacheche_anis> réunion fil channel irc rahi
<elacheche_anis> oui bien sur
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos, chbik r9adit X)
<AminosAmigos> nn 9a3ed n7adher fil pc mch nsob os :p
<elacheche_anis> mriguil.. :)
<elacheche_anis> aya ++ @*
<AminosAmigos> see you :)
<sarhan> shichemt y u no get out? :D
<AminosAmigos> ping all chkoun 3andou learnpythonthehardway pdf ?
<shichemt> sarhan ?
<sarhan> :(
<AminosAmigos> k3nz0@  wink cv ?
<k3nz0> o/
<AminosAmigos> ?? wassup?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-11
<proby> Raed667:  from mounastir ?
<proby> Raed667 :  from mounastir ?
<Raed667> proby nope Tunis
<proby> ok , sorry
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-12
<guest7> slm belehi chkoun y3awni fil configuration client serveur de squid sous ubuntu
<FaroukBA> saluuut je vais briser le silence :p
<FaroukBA> comment sava?
<FaroukBA> bon une question 3al tayer
<FaroukBA> il y a-t-il une possibilité de conserver ses applications quand on veut faire une installation fraiche d'ubuntu et pas par mise à jour (upgrade)?
<Chikore> oui
<Chikore> faut créer une partition /home
<Chikore> donc pas de perte de donnée
<proby> Comment crypter tout le disque dur ?
<Chikore> dès l'installation, tu croches l'option chiffrer le dossier personnel
<Chikore> Mais a quoi sert de crypter le dd?
<proby> Tout le disque dur = install + MBR
<FaroukBA> il veut tt le disq dur.. :/
<proby> and ubuntu is faking this :p
<Chikore> On chiffre seulement le dossier personnel
<proby> Ok .
<Chikore> en plus a Quoi sert?
<Chikore> Trop de sécurité ça rend chiant le system
<proby> crypter =/= trop de sécurité :p
<FaroukBA> pour que les autres utilisateur peuvent pas voir dedans son dossier peut-etre
<FaroukBA> bon proby tu peut modifier les parametres de sécurite de ton dossier personnel pour que tu soit seul autorisé à y accéder
<proby> Ok .
<Chikore> Chown/chmod ça suffit
<proby> Pour ma mére :p
<Chikore> lol
<Chikore> tu crées un compte admin pour toi et un compte user pour ta mère
<proby> Ok .
<proby> So basically if i do what you was saying to me i will get killed in no more than 24 hours :D
<FaroukBA> @dead_proby why would you be?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-13
<proby> im going to be the nest hitlar
<proby> am going to kill all jews and a clown
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-15
<sellamiwael> Salem, au cours de l'utilisation d'Ubuntu 12.10, la ventliteur surchaffe rapide (par contre sous win 7 est stable), Alors, je doute que le pbe est causée par les 2 cartes grapgiques que j'avais. Pou cela, je voudrais savoir comment je peux désactiver l'une des cartes graphiques sous ubuntu ? Merci d'avance
<proby> sellamiwael , man modprobe
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-10
<elacheche> GM
<SalahMessaoud> gm elacheche ^^
<elacheche> How are you SalahMessaoud :)
<SalahMessaoud> good good elacheche and you ?
<elacheche> It's Monday x) I'm ok x)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-11
<SalahMessaoud> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/2014-03-11/display
<SalahMessaoud> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-14
<SalahMessaoud> Good morning  people ^^
<oussemos> Good morning
<lunapersa2> GM
<davlefouAMD> GMT
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-15
<kito> مرحبا
<kito> لا يوجد غيرنا يا  saed
<saed> موجود قائمة بالاعظاء
<saed> في الايمن
<kito> نعم  دئما تلك القائمة موجودة ، لكن  قليل من يرغب بالتفاعل
<kito> يعني أعتبرهم في نوم حتى يثبت العكس  :)
<saed> ان شاء الله يتحسن الوضع
<kito> آميين
#ubuntu-tn 2015-03-14
<Na3iL> hey folks! who'd any idea as a project to contribute on Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-tn 2016-03-17
<pavlushka> o/
<elacheche> o/ pavlushka :)
<pavlushka> hi!
<pavlushka> So, able to free some time I guess!
<elacheche> Hey! Do you need some help?
<OmarBelkhiria> Slm alykom
<elacheche> Salam OmarBelkhiria :)
<elacheche> curl est encore bloqué là bas? ou y avait des avancement?
<OmarBelkhiria> On doit essayer autre chose?
<OmarBelkhiria> Oui je pense bloqué
<OmarBelkhiria> aprés environ quart d'heure, j'ai appuyé ctrl c
<OmarBelkhiria> Combien il pend de temps normalement?
<elacheche> curl seulement moins de 1sec x)
<elacheche> Béhi, on va faire ça autrement, dès que t'es ici c'est plus facile et rapide :)
<OmarBelkhiria> :)
<elacheche> On commence par executer: sudo su
<elacheche> On passe entant que root
<OmarBelkhiria> OK
<elacheche> OK, execute la commande: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<elacheche> Juste pour que tu regarde le contenu du sources.list, pas besoin de me passer le contenu
<OmarBelkhiria> oui
<elacheche> Après execute: > /etc/apt/sources.list
<elacheche> > fait partie de la commande
<elacheche> > /etc/apt/sources.list
<OmarBelkhiria> c'est clair
<elacheche> cat /etc/apt/sources.list #Cette fois tu dois pas avoir de resultat, car la commande précédent vide le fichier sources.list
<elacheche> Tu confirme que le fichier est vide maintenant?
<OmarBelkhiria> oui
<elacheche> curl https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/sources_2e643534c18a87b977178d0847b8aa99905e854e.txt > /etc/apt/sources.list #execute ça
<elacheche> cat /etc/apt/sources.list #cat encore une fois pour être sur que sources.list n'est PAS vide.. Tu confirme?
<OmarBelkhiria> oui, n'est pas vide
<elacheche> Parfait..
<elacheche> apt-get clean # On fait un petit netoyage
<OmarBelkhiria> ok
<elacheche> apt-get update # On met à jour les indexes..
<elacheche> Y a des erreurs?
<elacheche> Si oui, paste.ubuntu.com ;)
<OmarBelkhiria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15407594/
<elacheche> Ma faute :(
<elacheche> Je regle ça immidiatement
<OmarBelkhiria> Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file
<OmarBelkhiria> Pas de prblm
<elacheche> Yep.. Tu regarde tn.archive.. :)
<elacheche> le problème est avec tn.
<elacheche> la mirroitr tunisienne n'est pas bonne aujourd'hui je pens
<elacheche> e
<OmarBelkhiria> il faut main sever?
<OmarBelkhiria> ça fait longtemps, J'ai été tjs avec mirroitr tunisienne..
<OmarBelkhiria> Problm de sources s'est répété plusieurs fois
<OmarBelkhiria> Donc j'ai changé vers main server ..
<OmarBelkhiria> mais le prblm persiste..
<elacheche> OmarBelkhiria:
<elacheche> sed -i 's/tn\.//g' sources.list #Execute ça
<OmarBelkhiria> OUI
<OmarBelkhiria> sed: can't read sources.list: No such file or directory
<elacheche> sed -i 's/tn\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list #Execute ça
<elacheche> :)
<OmarBelkhiria> ça y est
<elacheche> apt-get clean # On fait un petit netoyage
<OmarBelkhiria> ok
<elacheche> apt-get update # On met à jour les indexes..
<elacheche> Y a encore d'erreurs?
<OmarBelkhiria> oui
<elacheche> Même erreur! :o
<OmarBelkhiria> meme erreur: dernier ubuntu paste
<elacheche> Weird! I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 as well and I don't have issues :/
<OmarBelkhiria> Bizarre.. je sais pas d'ou vient ce prblm
<elacheche> ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<elacheche> T'as quoi comme résultat?
<OmarBelkhiria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15407658/
<elacheche> WooooW :D
<OmarBelkhiria> :-0
<OmarBelkhiria> :)
<elacheche> le problème peut être dans l'un des ces sources.lists :) On fait un sauvegarde dans un autre emplacement et on essai? Si oui je te passe les commandes
<OmarBelkhiria> Il y a des ppa non plus utilisés
<OmarBelkhiria> comme webupd8team-jupiter-trusty et webupd8team-y-ppa-manager-trusty ..
<elacheche> mkdir ~/bkp_sources.lists.d && mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ~/bkp_sources.lists.d/
<OmarBelkhiria> sauvegarde du  résultat?
<elacheche> non, on va deplacer tout les sources.list des ppa sous un autre dossier, pour être sur que apt-get update utilise que le main sources.list
<elacheche> mkdir ~/bkp_sources.lists.d && mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ~/bkp_sources.lists.d/ # command ne dois renvoi aucun output
<OmarBelkhiria> J'ai pas compris comment faire le sauvegarde ??
<elacheche> mkdir ~/bkp_sources.lists.d # Va créer un dossier sous /root/ car t'es connecté entnat que root
<elacheche> mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ~/bkp_sources.lists.d/ # Va deplacer tout les fichiers (*) sous /etc/apt/sources.list.d vers le dossier que t'as créer dans la commandeprécedente
<OmarBelkhiria> Ah, ça va.. ok
<elacheche> Après l'execution de ces commandes
<elacheche> apt-get clean && apt-get update
<OmarBelkhiria> même erreur mais le software updater est lancé avec des mise à jours
<OmarBelkhiria> W + E
<elacheche> Emm ok, tu peut executé ça
<elacheche> apt-get dist-upgrade
<elacheche> Je suis encore connecté ou pas?
<OmarBelkhiria> Oui connecté.. juste il installe les updates
<OmarBelkhiria> énorme quantité!
<elacheche> Ah! Ok, car j'ai des micro coupure ici.. J'ai pensé que c'est un problème totale sur ma fibre..
<OmarBelkhiria> et mon PC est vraiement vieux  :)
<elacheche> Pas grave :) prend ton temps :)
<OmarBelkhiria> Anis, ça y est.. il semble il ya qlq updates non détectés auparavant..
<OmarBelkhiria> Il affiche W: TMPDIR is mounted noexec, will not cache run scripts.
<OmarBelkhiria> J'ai appuyé sur: restart layer
<elacheche> What did you did to your OS dude x)
<elacheche> Ignore the error and run:
<elacheche> apt-get clean ; apt-get autoclean ; apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<OmarBelkhiria> Ok
<OmarBelkhiria> and same error as usal
<elacheche> Ya aptidue installer?
<OmarBelkhiria> oui
<elacheche> aptitude update
<elacheche> essaie ça
<OmarBelkhiria> Je l'ai essayé l'autrefois
<OmarBelkhiria> même erreur et un autre E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<elacheche> Emmm.. T'as changé des droit d'accès par hazard ?
<elacheche> sur des dossiers système
<OmarBelkhiria> Je pense pais.. Je ne suis pas sûre
<elacheche> ls -al /var/cache/apt/
<elacheche> renvoi quoi?
<OmarBelkhiria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15407847/
<elacheche> rm -r /var/cache/apt/*
<elacheche> après
<elacheche> apt-get update
<OmarBelkhiria> L'erreur persiste
 * elacheche is facepalming himself x)
<OmarBelkhiria> :))
<elacheche> OmarBelkhiria: I sent you a private message, check the irc tabs ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-03-19
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<pavlushka> elacheche_anis, o/
<elacheche_anis> Hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> hi elacheche_anis, How are you?
<elacheche_anis> Am good, u?
<pavlushka> me too, good.
<pavlushka> night guys, see ya
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-13
<hassoon> amtn: what is it
<wbh52> hi
<wbh52> any one ?
<davlefou> Bjr les gars!
<praisethemoon> Good morning fellas
<davlefou> elacheche, comment puis je ajouter ma présentation sur le wiki?
<privik> Hello i am getting this everytime i run dunst " GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_unref: assertion 'value->ref_count > 0' failed". What does it mean?
<privik> هل يمكن الكتابة بالعربية؟
<privik> ةيبرعلا
<privik> أظن هكذا العربية تعمل بخير :)
<privik> العربية لغة غير جيدة للكتابة على الحاسوب، لذلك من الأفضل الكتابة بالحروف اللاتينية. العرب لم يعملوا على تطوير الحرف العربي لذلك لا أتوقع من بوب أن يعمل على ذلك في مكانهم!
<privik> So, i would write in english :P
<privik> yurilz: You seem russian and jew at the same time :P
<privik> Is there an isomorphic off topic channel to this one?
<privik> theShirbiny: I like your name <3
<theShirbiny> ty privik :)
<privik> theShirbiny: Are you an Ubuntu user?
<theShirbiny> I use ubuntu sometimes when i get bored from gentoo :)
<theShirbiny> that's not nice :\
<privik> theShirbiny: No it is ok, it works according to the protocol.
<theShirbiny> * Received a CTCP VERSION from privik
<theShirbiny> you should ask first
<privik> theShirbiny: yes <3 That is my man.
<privik> theShirbiny: No theShirbiny .
<privik> Why should i ask about using a legitimate functionnality ?
<privik> functionality*
<privik> theShirbiny: How do you compile fast on gentoo ?
<theShirbiny> i have a good computer
<theShirbiny> i feel i have seen you before privik
<privik> theShirbiny: emmm, i don't know about the seeing part. How many cores the CPU?
<theShirbiny> 8
<theShirbiny> i remove a lot of bloat, no kde qt stuff
<privik> theShirbiny: 8 cores is good :)
<privik> How many minutes firefox?
<theShirbiny> firefox: 40 minutes, 32 seconds for 18 merges
<privik> emmmm, are you using optimisations to take advantage of all the cores ?
<privik> optimizations*
<privik> i think there are flags for that...
<privik> /etc/portage/make.conf
<privik> theShirbiny: MAKEOPTS="-j8", it should take less than 40 minutes
<theShirbiny> privik: yes, i don't make it -j9, i need to use my pc while compiling :p
<theShirbiny> I use native compiling
<theShirbiny> i'm usually using -j5
<privik> theShirbiny: What desktop environment?
<theShirbiny> I've had 15m before
<theShirbiny> firefox: Tue Feb 16 12:13:50 2016: 930 seconds
<theShirbiny> privik: used to use awesome, then switched to cinnamon
<theShirbiny> no systemd :p
<privik> theShirbiny: emmm, it is usually the inverse that happens :D
<theShirbiny> yeah, i've used a lot of DEs and WMs, but i'm currently on cinnamon, i might switch back to awesome anytime
<privik> theShirbiny: What about ratpoison or xmonad?
<privik> or i3wm ..
<theShirbiny> no xmonad, i've tried i3wm for a week but it wasn't customizable enough for me
<nizarus> need help for this test https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiyHK1itO90
<privik> theShirbiny: I use i3 myself, it is good enough for me.
<theShirbiny> working in chrome but not chromium nizarus
<privik> nizarus: It does work, audio only, on firefox.
<nizarus> and what about firefox ?
<nizarus> hmmm !
<nizarus> Ok merci les gars :-)
<nizarus> Je pense que le flux vidéo est censuré à la faculté
<privik> nizarus: Tunnel it :)
<nizarus> privik: how to ?
<privik> A VPN
<privik> There are plenty of free public VPNs..
<privik> nizarus: If you are using NetworkManager, it is straightforward to use a vpn.
<nizarus> j'ai une xubuntu je ne pense pas que ça passe par NetworkManager
<privik> nizarus: As long as i am aware xfce4 uses nm by default.
<privik> Anyways, check the connection applet
<privik> and right click on it.
<privik> ohterwise, if its using netctl, it is easy to configure it too..
<nizarus> j'ai trouvé comment faire, mais il faut trouver un vpn libre maintenant
<privik> nizarus: I don't think that any europian free VPN is worse than Tunisia backbone.
<privik> nizarus: http://freevpnaccess.com/
<privik> nizarus: I recommend using the germany one for less latency https://www.vpnbook.com/freevpn
<privik> de233.vpnbook.com (Germany VPN - optimized for fast web surfing; no p2p downloading)
<privik> Username: vpnbook
<privik> Password: VMdc6PJ
<nizarus> je test
<nizarus> theShirbiny: you got audio and video working on chrome ?
<theShirbiny> yes, but there was no content, only your google plus picture
<nizarus> je comprend pas ! maintenant ça passe bien https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ9EhOFLZgY
<davlefou> Des spécialistes du wifi?
<privik> davlefou: Ask, and lets see if we can solve it :P
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-14
<elacheche> Morning folks
<Dro> Morning! :D
<davlefou> bjr,
<davlefou> elacheche, tu va bien?
<elacheche> Oui, ça va, après être loin du travail depuis Vendredi je dois m'occuper des "problèmes" que je viens de trouver..
<elacheche> davlefou: T'as jamais utilisé la wiki moinmoin?
<davlefou> Jamais!
<elacheche> t'as un compte Launchpad?
<davlefou> Probablement pas!
<elacheche> à cause des attauqes, la wiki Ubuntu n'est plus ouverte pour modification, il faut être quelqu'un de confiance et qu'on t'ajoute dans un groupe Launchpad qui a le droit de modifier la wiki.. → Les attaques sur Wiki Ubuntu était horrible..
<elacheche> Si tu veux, tu peux créer un compte LP, et l'utiliser pour te connecter à la Wiki, après je vais chercher un Admin pour te donnée le droit de modification.. Sinon, tu peux me passer un mail avec la prez et je peux la partager sur notre wiki à ta place
<davlefou> elacheche, courriel envoyé!
<elacheche> Merci davlefou, je vais les partager d'ici midi, j'ai des urgences ici :/
<davlefou> Pas de probléme!
<davlefou> prend un autre café...
<elacheche> Biensur, je termine mon 2 éme café avant
<praisethemoon> Good morning o/
<elacheche> Morning praisethemoon
<elacheche> yo davlefou
<elacheche> yo Dro
<praisethemoon> Ahoy elacheche
<praisethemoon> How is it going?
<Dro> yo elacheche , praisethemoon , davlefou & everyone :)
<elacheche> Good enough for a Monday morning
<praisethemoon> Dro, o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good not hear "tired" xD
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Guess what, I just realized it's not a Monday, it's a Tuesday x(
<praisethemoon> Oh right
<praisethemoon> I fell for it xD
<praisethemoon> I know, we lost sense of days :(
<elacheche> x(
<elacheche> https://blog.aritraroy.in/20-awesome-open-source-android-apps-to-boost-your-development-skills-b62832cf0fa4#.dwdgf5hdo
<praisethemoon> elacheche, nice!
<praisethemoon> i always wanted to make an android app :(
<elacheche> x)
<Dro> elacheche, u're going to make an android app? :o
<elacheche> No! :o
<privik> What do you think? https://imgur.com/a/1jPdq
<elacheche> It's good privik.. but I like Awesome WM :)
<privik> elacheche: What do you think of this? https://youtu.be/LEYt2GtfQJk?list=RD7m5XvO0Y2-Y
<elacheche> privik: I'll check it later, don't have earphones right now.. :/
<privik> Guys, i always think that this channel is unecessary.
<privik> There is almost nothing going here.
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-15
<elacheche> Shell Scripts Matter https://dev.to/thiht/shell-scripts-matter
<davlefou> elacheche, lu,
<elacheche> o/ davlefou
<davlefou> elacheche, tu as lu mon courriel pour la serveur?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-16
<Dro> bonjour
<DocZ> bonjour à touts
<DocZ> bonjour Dro
<Dro> ahla DocZ
<Dro> any drupal guy on here? :D
<DocZ> 5atini Dro
<DocZ> :)
<Dro> thats ok :)
<Dro> wondering why Neo and the others don't come here anymore :|
<elacheche> Morning folks :)
<elacheche> That's life Dro :) People can be very very busy :) Wait to experience that soon ;)
<elacheche> How are you doing DocZ :)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Yo! Share that prez :p
<Dro> elacheche, morning, i'm already experiencing it... i'm very very busy with drupal :D
<elacheche> Wait until life hits you in the face then :p
<Dro> lol :P
<nzoueidi> Morning folks, yep I will share it now :D
<elacheche> Dro: ask nzoueidi about that :) ;)
<Dro> nzoueidi yefhmelha fel drupal8 ? :P
<nzoueidi> no :D I installed it locally but I am not that expert x)
<elacheche> I mean ask him about live hitting you in the face x)
<elacheche> hahahha :p
<Dro> hahaha i see :D
<Dro> brb, I have to take a coffee :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: did you read the SRE book from google or not yet?
<nzoueidi> hahaha :D That's life x)
<nzoueidi> elacheche: nope not yet I still facing many issues and tickets of clients.. :( I hope I can find time in the weekend to read it
<elacheche> Same here.. Too ma,ny life events prevents me from reading anything
<elacheche> Just, in case you or anyone else didn't knew about it, Google published it for Free, so you can read it online, or you can go and buy the actual book from O'Reilly → https://landing.google.com/sre/book.html DocZ have any good books to recommend?
<nzoueidi> Pretty cool, the books I can recommend are about the Linux kernel, I have a collection if you are interested or anyone else I can share it in my website :D
<elacheche> A blog post can be cool nzoueidi :)
<nzoueidi> I will asap inchallah
<elacheche> A guide how you contribute to many FOSS projects at work (with no confidential details of course :p) will be awesome too :)
<nzoueidi> I am really thinking about that too :D
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Yo praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> Good day :D
<praisethemoon> how is it going elacheche ?
<elacheche> Good praisethemoon :) u?
<praisethemoon> well; what can I say
<praisethemoon> i'm working with SSL and java keytool to generate self signed certificates
<praisethemoon> so im not good
<praisethemoon> xD
<elacheche> I agree.. You're not good at all.. I have the java keytool.. At least you don't have to deal with a SSL SSO with that.. It's kind of nightmare sometimes.. Espacially when you don't get readable logs
<praisethemoon> i'm just following my instincs
<praisethemoon> which are deceiving me so far
<praisethemoon> xD
<elacheche> Maybe I can help.. What are you trying to achieve?
<praisethemoon> i have a web application that is communicating with a CAS on another app container
<praisethemoon> in production it might be in a complete separate server, so I'm trying to add the generated certificate to the web app's keystore :(
<praisethemoon> so far not good xD
<elacheche> hahahha :D
<elacheche> CAS == SSO x)
<elacheche> I did that before :)
<elacheche> You're using tomcat?
<elacheche> Good Feedback from a Google SRE guy about the Google SRE book Ch1 x) https://medium.com/@jerub/tenets-of-sre-8af6238ae8a8?ct=t(DevOpsLinks_51)#.7kolqhy5n
<elacheche> morning nzoueidi
<elacheche> morning nizarus
<nizarus> bonjour elacheche
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Me during the last weekend → https://redd.it/5zjr7i x( I really hate systemd x(
<nzoueidi> hahaha exactlyyy x)
<praisethemoon> what is systemd?
<elacheche> Some says it "is an init system".. Other says it's a Cancer x)
<praisethemoon> init what?
<praisethemoon> services?
<elacheche> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Init
<elacheche> Ubuntu used to use Upstrat, they actually initited the project, but now, it uses systemd..
<elacheche> In fact, systemd is not only an init system (it was supposed to be).. It manage almost the whole system.. That's not good, because if systemd fails, the system fails..
<praisethemoon> oh noes
<praisethemoon> heavily centralized
<elacheche> An off-topic question, anyone in here know a Linux compatible Belote game? → Not a FLASH one x)
<praisethemoon> not me :(
<praisethemoon> I bought a PS4 to game
<praisethemoon> even though i have a gaming PC
<elacheche> I don't need any of that to play a Belote game x)
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> I play Bloodborne, Final Fantasy XV, The Witcher III WildHunt
<praisethemoon> :D
<nzoueidi> elacheche: I know a startegic game it is known as 0AD
<praisethemoon> oh yeah it's FOS
<nzoueidi> I tried it, a pretty cool game, it is the same as Age of Empire but a FOS one ;D
<praisethemoon> Yeah ^^ there are a couple of good racing game out there
<praisethemoon> there is also an RPG
<praisethemoon> The Mana World
<praisethemoon> it's worth trying
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-17
<praisethemoon> Hello \o
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how is it going?
<elacheche> Good, what about you and keytool
<praisethemoon> I've done it :D :D
<praisethemoon> \o/
<elacheche> Good boy :)
<elacheche> https://youtu.be/yNyMNDc8az8
<elacheche> He did some of those moves when he was @Sousse x)
<praisethemoon> well, sometimes I try to understand the way he thinks and attempt to predict his actions
<praisethemoon> ofc, i always fail xD
<elacheche> you need to learn about how weird actions are the best actions to do marketing ;)
<elacheche> nizarus: we're talkign about this https://youtu.be/yNyMNDc8az8 and how he did some of those actions when he came to EPI
<nizarus> il est toujours le même n'importe où il passe
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> nizarus: The look on EPI stuff faces when he did that foot move was priceless x) I'll never forget that x)
<elacheche> aaaa
<elacheche> "Linux Sucks... For the Last Time" - 2017 https://youtu.be/SMKeWTVYBUo via @YouTube
<elacheche> You should see this guys x)
<davlefou> Globalnet est revenu!
<davlefou> elacheche, bonsoir,
<elacheche> Bonsoir davlefou
<nizarus> cette connexion à la FSM est un cauchemar :/
<elacheche> :D
<davlefou> Galére...
<elacheche> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/licensing/do-githubs-updated-terms-of-service-conflict-with-copyleft
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-18
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<mo`> hey
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-19
<davlefou> Bjr,
<davlefou> http://www.fhimt.com/2011/09/04/microsoft-et-ben-ali-wikileaks-confirme-les-soupcons-d%E2%80%99une-aide-pour-la-surveillance-des-citoyens-tunisiens/
<plof> u-la-la: I like your name!
<u-la-la> plof: What?
<plof> Yes :)
<plof> If wrong and right was highly deterministic we would see automatas solving all problems in a fraction, and then, we would be bored as the godly promise of an eternal boring heaven and hell, so we would try to create more problems to waste time with them!
<plof> %s/was/were/g
<plof> ChanServ: hi
<hassoon> guys i want to start my freelance web dev career but i don't know where to start from
<hassoon> any help ?
<elacheche> hassoon: UpWork maybe!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-12
<Ridley5> Bonsoir
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-14
<nzoueidi> o/
<Chikore> nzoueidi, o/
<nzoueidi> How are you ChanServ
<nzoueidi> oh Chikore just disconnected and I am ping'ing ChanServ :DD
<Dro> Hello
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-15
<nzoueidi> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-16
<nzoueidi> o/
<nzoueidi> Any golang ninja here?
<Dro> Hello
#ubuntu-tn 2019-03-11
<Chikore> nzoueidi, Hi
<nzoueidi> allah 3inek Chikore :D
<nzoueidi> how are you?
<Chikore> hhh 3aychek :D I'm good and you?
<nzoueidi> good as well :D
<Chikore> nzoueidi, what are you planning to work on this week?
<nzoueidi> sorry Chikore I went afk for a couple of hours
<nzoueidi> working as usual and there is a meetup about jenkins X and k8s in wevioo
<Chikore> No Problem, I'm in Paris since a month
<nzoueidi> oh that's good :D
<nzoueidi> I am here alone
<nzoueidi> xD
<elacheche> nzoueidi: you're here?
<u-la-la> elacheche: 05 Mar 21:53Z <pavlushka> tell elacheche that the http://cactus.io/hookups/weather/anemometer/davis/hookup-arduino-to-davis-anemometer-wind-speed sketch reads the anemometer just fine, so it complements the missing functionality of https://github.com/switchdoclabs/SDL_Weather_80422
#ubuntu-tn 2019-03-12
<nzoueidi> hey elacheche am here :D
<nzoueidi> How are you?
<elacheche> I am good :) I was looking for you to tell you that sad news..
<elacheche> How are you doing?
<nzoueidi> yeah.. :(
<nzoueidi> I am doing well so far
<nzoueidi> Trying to prevent root access for all my colleagues on the Linux servers that belongs to Vistaprint xD
<elacheche> Good luck..
<elacheche> Should go back to work.. Talk later..
 * elacheche BRB
<nzoueidi> sure, tyt
#ubuntu-tn 2020-03-12
<hassoon> hello ?
#ubuntu-tn 2020-03-13
<pavlushka> hassoon: hello
